# Damn SPL Dynamics amp dead after shock!



## Custom Chris (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I picked my wife up from work today and she chucked something in the boot and dislodged the support bar holding my sub box up (WIP)

Anyway, the sub box fell on it's side and the SPL Dynamics S2000D went into protection.
I tried it over and over then decided to take the amp in the house for a closer inspection.
I couldn't see any visible damage so I dismantled it. Everything looked intact apart from 1 resistor that looked poorly soldered. So, I went ahead and touched it up.

I reassembled the amp and took it back out to the car. I couldn't even get the thing to power up this time though, so I thought I'd take it back in the house and seek diagnostic help.
As soon as I tilted the amp to undo the power cable FLAMES started to come from 3 or 4 of the fets. There doesn't seem to be any board damage but at the least it needs 3-4 fets and what ever the original problem may have been.

Does anyone have any idea what could of made the amp die from the shock?


I can't afford another bass amp


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Is there a chance that the sub's terminals or wiring shorted to the vehicle's chassis or to the power terminals on the amplifier?

G-shocks can kill an amplifier if the output transistors are bolted too tightly to the heatsink. A burr on the transistor's tab will pierce the insulating material, shorting the power supply directly to ground when subjected to an intense shock.

It seems as though this amp did everything in its power to protect itself from overload. Moving the amp may have flexed the board enough to push the burr further into the heatsink which drew a huge spike of current, saturating the transformer core and blowing the FETs.

So, inspect the outputs, replace all the insulators and the blown FETs.


----------

